# CA Bill to Control Gun Parts



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Or more accurately....


> The measure, AB 2383, passed the Democrat-controlled Assembly last month 45-29 and is currently working its way through the Senate. The proposal would mandate background checks on many of the components needed to build or repair firearms and regulate those who sell them through a licensing scheme. Supporters argue it will save lives.


California bill would track gun part sales, require vendor licensing


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just closing some more loopholes - more to come - reloading has opening yet >>>>> what CA proposes & passes will be rearing it's ugly butt across the country .....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Background check for a spring? These people are evil loonatics.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good the the business will move out of CA


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Good the the business will move out of CA


I believe that it would also apply to on-line merchants and purchases as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Hmmm. So I'd need a background check to buy a brass plumbing nipple, a brass hose barb, a brass threaded cap, a couple of springs, some aircraft cable and a 3/8" bolt.

'Cuz that what I used to make a gun earlier this year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I believe that it would also apply to on-line merchants and purchases as well.


 Then disarm every inch of CA and anyone that wants to sell parts there move out. CA voters get what they ask for.


----------

